# Wearing mei tai wrong? Hurts upper back/neck a lot



## Ophelia (Feb 16, 2005)

I have two different Mei tais. I know you are supposed to keep it "snug", and it feels great when I first put it on. But then no matter what I do it seems to slip and really hurts my upper/middle back and neck. I wore him for about 2 hours yesterday and the last 1/2 hour or so it hurt so bad I finally had to take it off and carry him, which wasn't easy either. He weighs over 21 lbs and had a big bulky snowsuit on because it's freezing here now.

Yes I read the Mothering article that just came out. I do put him up high like when I'm holding him, but I think it slips down. I tie and knot it tight as I can.

Are you supposed to have the straps going directly over your shoulders, or mroe over the rounded part of your shoulders?

I had the same problem with a sling when he was newborn.
My back still hurts today. any tips? thanks!


----------



## blizzard77 (Jan 6, 2007)

Here's a thread from the other week that might help.
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=594072

I usually have the straps over the middle of my shoulders, but I'll move them around as time goes by, in and then to the edges, like you said. Don't think it matters much, just what you're comfortable with.

I'd definitely try the "lexi" or MT twist under your dc's butt. That should give them some more support. Also, really pull straight upwards and bounce up and down with those top straps before you pull them to the front. That won't leave any fabric bunched under dc's bum. If there's any loose fabric and it's not fully extended over their butt and back, later on slippage will occur.


----------



## Ophelia (Feb 16, 2005)

thanks! the person i bought one of them from mentioned the lexi twist but i didn't quite get it. been meaning to email her about it. can you explain? thanks!

Update: I found a picture, but it was a back-wearing one. I'm trying that right now but dont' know how I'm supposed to get him up there w/o another person there to help...?? Can they see more when on the back, because that is what he wants now?


----------



## luvmy2grls (Feb 10, 2006)

I have this problem with my mei tai when she is on my back.. she always starts sagging down and it starts to strain me. I have heard of the lexi twist but don't exactly know what it is. Can you explain it?

I was a big wrap wearer till my baby got heavier (since I have streach wraps) so I have been wearing my mei tai and ergo a lot more now.. I want to get a freehand or babyhawk, but I worry she may slip down in that. So I need to learn this lexi twist!


----------



## Ophelia (Feb 16, 2005)

This is the pic I found of the lexi twist for back wearing:

http://koalamommas.com/board/index.php?topic=50.msg289


----------



## blizzard77 (Jan 6, 2007)

OK, first, here's the thread on back carries in a MT:
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=590780

There is also a lot more information on this on www.thebabywearer.com and www.wearyourbaby.com.

2nd: lexi twist. That was a great pic of that mama, ophelia. She has a high lexi twist with a Mei Tai Baby carrier. Basically, after you get your baby on your back (or front--you can do the twist w/ both) and bring the top straps back under your armpits like you're going to tie under baby's butt, don't tie. Instead, bring both straps to the center of baby's back and the center of the MT panel. Twist them like a twist-tie once (as in the picture) or even three times so you get kind of a rope effect going down baby's spine towards their diaper. Now, separate the ends of your twisted straps and pull them under baby's legs. Baby should be sitting in the center of a big "X". The straps going under baby's legs provide extra support and the ends get tied in the front of your waist. (or back of your waist, if you're doing this with a front carry.) I know there are better pics and instructions out there somewhere...anyone??


----------



## blizzard77 (Jan 6, 2007)

Oh...and I'm not sure you mentioned how old/tall your baby is. One other thing that could be happening is that baby is little compared to the height of the MT body. If he/she seems too short to see out, try rolling the waistband of the carrier before you tie the waist straps on. Turn it in toward your waist one or two times to shorten the body of the MT. If worn properly, there shouldn't be any real sagging or falling unless, say, you're wearing your 40lb-er....


----------



## melissabel (May 23, 2005)

Sorry, you're having problems with the mei tai. Here is another picture of a lexi twist :
http://www.attachedtobaby.com/photos...ture16078.aspx

PP did an excellent job of explaining it. The MT straps you have are definately long enough to twist it a couple of times. Also you can do the lexi twist in front as well, if you want to practice a couple of times first. Maybe try and post a pic?

I love the Lexi twist, I find its very supportive for my toddler.


----------



## Ophelia (Feb 16, 2005)

Thank you! I'm going to check that out some more. It's either carrier I have that gives me the problem so I need to figure out how to wear them better.

Kieran is almost 7 months old but he is TALL and a big guy, I think about 27-28" and 22-23 lb.

Oh, and is there a way to wear him on the back and tie it so that it does NOT accencuate my boobs and make them appear 20 times larger than they already are? On the kozycarrier link it does show a high back carry with the ties above the boobs but it also said it puts the weight on shoulders and that is what I'm trying to avoid.

I really need to practice the back and hip carries because he does not really want to face in.


----------



## melissabel (May 23, 2005)

You can tie the straps rucksack or backpack style. Instead of crossing the straps in front, you pull them immediately back so the straps are the same when you are wearing a backpack. Let me see if I can find a link with better instructions or photos.

ETA: Here are some intructions:
http://www.babyhawk.com/pages/rucksack.php

plus it shows how to do a lexie twist to boot! Hope that helps!!


----------



## melissabel (May 23, 2005)

Oh and I reread your original post and saw you said your son is in a bulky snowsuit. I have found its definately harder to get my dd deep into the mt and snug if she has a heavy coat- that may be part of the problem. Just a thought.


----------

